# MERM 13th Edition Index and Appendix PDF



## cvanwy02 (Jan 7, 2019)

I searched and was able to find the 12th edition PDFs but does anyone have a copy of the 13th edition index and appendix?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 8, 2019)

While not being able to answer definitively about problems being repeated. How advantageous do you believe it is to have duplicate problems to work? And what would be the source of that advantage? I can not fathom it.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Jan 9, 2019)

Audi Driver: I am looking for a PDF of the MERM index and appendix not the book itself.  I can copy them manually from my book as a last resort.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 17, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> Audi Driver: I am looking for a PDF of the MERM index and appendix not the book itself.  I can copy them manually from my book as a last resort.


That is one helluvan edit.


----------

